# BBQ Guru CyberQ Wifi on Open Range



## nyofndremz (Jul 22, 2013)

I have recently picked up a CyberQ Wifi from BBQ Guru but not really sure what the best setup would be for my smoker. I have a Open Range Gen II adjustable smoker. I have a few ideas on how I would install and use it but I would like to see others opinions on the best set up.


----------



## bryan535 (Nov 24, 2013)

Have you set this up yet? I would like to know how it is working?


----------



## nyofndremz (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes I have it all set up and I love it. I would highly recommend it. I set it up with two bulkhead fittings and two 10 CFM fans. Works great.












IMG_20130731_183201_987.jpg



__ nyofndremz
__ Nov 25, 2013


















IMG_20130731_183156_593.jpg



__ nyofndremz
__ Nov 25, 2013


















IMG_20130731_183150_411.jpg



__ nyofndremz
__ Nov 25, 2013


----------



## bryan535 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I'm gonna do the same!


----------



## bryan535 (Nov 25, 2013)

Also, how do you start it? Minion ? How much charcoal for a long burn? I've only owned the Open Range a week so I'm definitely still learning.


----------



## nyofndremz (Nov 26, 2013)

I have tried a few different ways and they all work fine. I normal start off with 2 lit chimney full of lump coal and add more lit lump coal as needed later through the smoke.  If you have used the minion method and like you can do it that ways as well. I really like using lump coal compared to briquets. I think they burn better in the smoker but thats is my opinion. The smoker also closes up tight after your done which allows you to reuse the left over coals.


----------

